# Why use a String-Loop?



## RAP66 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been reading & reading. I've even asked the Pro shop a few questions regarding them... Why would one use a String Loop on a hunting bow?? Is it purely preference?? How does it affect the shot? 

Thanks

-Rich


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

helps take some beating off of the string and serving and i jus like the cleaner release that u get off of a loop


----------



## ehaiss (Nov 5, 2005)

I prefer one because they help to eliminate any torque a release can apply to the string. Also, once they are set, they DON'T move. I have had several issues with brass nocks moving on me regardless of how tight I squeeze them.


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

not to mention with how short the bows r getting u just about have to use them with some hunting bows and there string angles


----------



## RAP66 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll chime in my thoughts.... 
I used to be a finger shooter until I got this new Hoyt. It's been almost 11yrs since I last shot & I've had a major bicep rupture a few years back where my bicep tendon pulled off the bone in my forearm. So when I tried finger shooting again, I nearly tore my forearm apart, So I went to a release.
What I am noticing is depending on how the draw goes my release will bump the arrow nock in such a way that the arrow wont be seated at full draw. Because of this the possibility of a dry-fire may become a possibility. It seems to me that a string loop will prevent the nock from being bumped during the draw.

Is my thinking correct? Is there anything missing?


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

could happen more likely with a shoter ata bow


----------



## skrueger (Mar 23, 2004)

*loop*

A loop is more accurate and using one is easier to tune. No string twist. I have experienced it. My broadheads fly much nicer.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

While a D loop has many advantages, you need a release that will compliment the loop. I think D loops are better employed when they're used as a system in combination with a release.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

A few good reasons....

Eliminates nock pinch and the arrow lifting from the rest...
Reduces torque on bow string for better flight...
Allows letting down without nock popping off the string...
Has a bit of adjustment for small corrections in form...
Eliminates nocks "walking" down the bowstring on release...
Reduces wear on center serving...
Etc., etc., etc..............

Some good reasons to use one on a hunting rig, right?:wink: Good enough for me.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Here are Bob Ragsdale's reasons to use a string loop: 
"Eliminates arrow-falloff at full draw. 
- Makes nocking point location less critical. 
- No need to re-nock after a let-down. 
- No serving wear from release aid contact. 
- Assures easy one-handloading 
- Releases can remain attached and ready to go. 
- Eliminates gaps in serving from up pressure on nocking point. 
- Controls peep sight rotation. 
- Eliminates nock warping due to pinch at full draw. 
- Allows release aids to be at an angle rather than only level. 
- Makes shorter length bows easier to work with. 
- Extends maximum available sight range area. 
- Prevents arrow from sliding down the string during the shot. 
- Prevents release aid rope slap with high cheek anchor. 
- Improves shoulder alignment. 
- Loop length can modify draw length of bow. 
- Eliminates chin slap from inward swinging release aid ropes. 
- Can be used with all non-rope release aids. 
- Reduces string vibration noise."


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

RAP66 said:


> I've been reading & reading. I've even asked the Pro shop a few questions regarding them... Why would one use a String Loop on a hunting bow?? Is it purely preference?? How does it affect the shot?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Rich


it keeps ur release from pinching ur arrow which can affect the shot


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

XP35 said:


> A few good reasons....
> 
> Eliminates nock pinch and the arrow lifting from the rest...
> Reduces torque on bow string for better flight...
> ...


:set1_signs009:


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with BTM and XP35.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't think of a single reason not to. :wink: 

(I have forgotten how much it hurt the last time one came loose and I punched myself in the mouth.)


----------



## bosulli (May 27, 2007)

*2 resons not to*

I am a loop shooter that is considering getting rid of it. Glad I found this post.

Here are 2 reasons for shooting off the string.
1. loop slows down FPS.
2. You can use a longer DL, therefore increasing FPS.

True of False?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I had one on my first bow. I recently had that bow restrung, and did away with the D-loop. The reason is that I wanted to shoot a prong rest. A prong rest, and D-loop doesn't work as well as shooting off the string does with a prong rest. The angle of the string through the nock keeps downward pressure on the rest end of the arrow keeping it tighter on the rest. I'm planning on hunting with a dropaway capture rest, and will probably put a loop back on when I do.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I always have and probably always will hunt right off the string...... I dont shoot any real short ata bows so I do not encounter a lot of the problems that severe string angles cause,the severs string angles that make the use of d-loops critical...... I feel that d-loops are greatly overrated..... their benefits are real, but greatly exagerated..... I have bows with and without.... the proper release shot off the string with the proper technique will not torque the string...... as far as serving wear, try BCY #62 xs for your center serving...... if done correctly, and you dont have any rough edges or burrs on your release, your center serving will last as long as your string does.....


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

bosulli said:


> I am a loop shooter that is considering getting rid of it. Glad I found this post.
> 
> Here are 2 reasons for shooting off the string.
> 1. loop slows down FPS.
> ...


I agree. I have went both ways on this. I am currently using a D-loop because I have been using FOBs. The string angle is so server on this particular bow that under will cause the FOB will interfer with the string.

I like the FOB so I installed a D-loop. I don't use a peep sight and use an Anchor Sight instead. I use a cushion button under the nock and a serving nockset over. I have never had any inaccuracy problem shooting off the string.

The only thing a D-loop does for me is to control the peep and since I don't have a peep, I didn't need the loop. The real disadvantage of shooting with a loop is hooking up. I can hook up on the string much easier, especially in low light conditions. I am currently shooting an ivory color D-loop which I hope will help hunting.



2005Ultramag said:


> I had one on my first bow. I recently had that bow restrung, and did away with the D-loop. The reason is that I wanted to shoot a prong rest. A prong rest, and D-loop doesn't work as well as shooting off the string does with a prong rest. The angle of the string through the nock keeps downward pressure on the rest end of the arrow keeping it tighter on the rest. I'm planning on hunting with a dropaway capture rest, and will probably put a loop back on when I do.


I have never had any problems with the additional down pressure from any drop-away rest. Perhaps, the Wisker Bisquit might be a problem. In most cases, I like the increase in down pressure.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Loop*

I agree with most on here and use a loop. One thing I disagree on was on Ragsdales list...changing draw legnth, it doesn't, the bow's draw legnth is whatever it is. A loop will change where you anchor. not the draw legnth.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

leblanc822 said:


> I agree with most on here and use a loop. One thing I disagree on was on Ragsdales list...changing draw legnth, it doesn't, the bow's draw legnth is whatever it is. A loop will change where you anchor. not the draw legnth.


I agree. With a draw stop the bow doesn't change draw length, but if you have a bow with interchangeable modules, you can change to the next module up, if you remove the loop and keep your anchor. I have done this.

I guess, it depends on the person. My wingspan is 74" which works out to 29.6". For most target shooting, I shoot 29" with a loop and a back tension release. This is were, I find ,I have my best hold and accuracy. With a caliper release and no loop, I can get very good accuracy with 29.5 to even 30 inches.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Personal preferance imo.

I have experimented alot with both. I believe the shorter bows do shoot better with the loop. But it really seems to depend on the bow. I have shot them on both and it seems to be up to the bow. JMO


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

it also allows your arrow to recover faster after the release


----------

